# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Our new Terms of Use

## Anxiety Space

Just to let you know, we have a new Terms of Use for the website. Please give it a close read as it's effective from 20 November 2013. If you have any questions or concerns, please let us know via the Helpdesk forum.

----------

